
Rands in Repose: Chill - filament
http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2010/06/22/chill.html
======
swombat
Forgetting about the t-shirt for a while, are there cheap ways to do this
biofeedback analysis? I know someone who could use that sort of treatment.

Alternatively, is there a place that does biofeedback analysis that can be
recommended in London?

~~~
spydez
Yeah; screw the T-shirt... I've had migraines for years, and my current one
has been messing me up for a month or three (yes, a month-long migraine -_-).
I wanna hear more about how Rands mitigated (mitigates?) his headaches.

He's one of the lucky ones with migraine auras, so he's got a free 15-30
minutes between when his vision goes wack and when the pain pounces... I don't
have that luxury, and once the headache hits, it's pretty freaking hard to
relax... if I even knew what relaxed me.

~~~
dhimes
Try Maxalt. You'll need a prescription, but Western medicine kicks ass, and
this is a fabulous drug that saves many days of misery.

~~~
spydez
I've tried all the triptans. None of them work. Neither do muscle relaxants,
blood pressure medicine or anti-convulsants (at least not Topamax; it made
things worse).

Only things that help are narcotic pain-killers and Migranal (aka DHE). And
they only reduce the pain, not break the migraine. Alcohol helps a bit when
I'm drinking it, but then there's the hangover to pay (on top of the migraine
which has come back by then... >:( )

Seriously. My neurologist has given up on me. I've got an appointment at the
Mayo Clinic, but until then, I'm on my fucking own.

~~~
Daniel_Newby
Potential treatments you didn't list in order of decreasing plausibility:
amitriptyline, nortriptyline, magnesium (OTC), coenzyme Q-10 (OTC),
zonisamide, ACE inhibitors, ARBs, pregabalin, feverfew (OTC), bupropion,
verapamil, valproate, memantine. Many of these are bread-and-butter drugs for
internists, GPs, and family doctors -- no neurologist needed.

For doctors, a headache specialist at an teaching hospital can be a good
choice. They tend to be knowledgeable and persistent.

~~~
spydez
Thanks.

~~~
dhimes
Good luck, spydez. I hope you beat this. My wife gets migraines and her
discomfort is unimaginable for the rest of us.

------
adamhowell
I really, really like that t-shirt. Ordered.

~~~
warfangle
So do I. Waiting patiently to be notified when size small is available. :-)

------
endlessvoid94
I keep forgetting to read this blog. I always love what Rands has to say.

~~~
akkartik
Shameless plug: I had the same problem until I built a tool to solve it.
Earlier I'd subscribe to everything on my feedreader, get swamped by my to-
read list, only skim it half-heartedly, and occasionally wonder "how'd I miss
that?" Now I can focus my feedreader on the 10-20 feeds I never want to miss
anything from (Rands is on it), and I'll almost always be current on my
reading there. The remaining 1000+ feeds I've moved to <http://readwarp.com>.
Give it a whirl anytime you're done reading your usual haunts (HN, google
reader, email, ..).

